
How to Choose Cell Model and Test Indicators on Determining Clinical Basic Topic - benniebio
https://www.creative-bioarray.com/oncology.htm
======
benniebio
How to choose cell model - One class or multiple classes

You may regard it as a naive question in case somebody asks you to identify
whether the diseased tissue is one class of cells or multiple classes of
cells. However, it is closely related to research topic design:

In some conditions, the topic design must concentrate on one point. Such as
the experiment being handled on cells is to verify if the A gene and drug that
scientists are investigating will cause pathological changes in the cells, or
play a role in alleviating pathological changes. We all know that the function
and mechanism of the same gene may vary even just putting in the different
cell type. That’s why scientists should pay more attention to the depth of
topics instead of breadth, focusing on the chosen topic more penetratingly.

Obviously, there may be some different opinions on the above view, especially
for the popular CTR research in the field of cancer treatment. It can not
offer accurate results if scientists are just involved in one class of cells,
as CTR is to study the lethal effect of immune cells on tumor cells which will
reveal the relationship between two types of cells. So scientists need to
involve all the related cells type if the topic is about the relationship
among cells. As a result, it will be helpful to figure out the research
objects before setting the topic.

------
benniebio
About clinical basic research, the innovation will be how to design the gene
research content. Clinical relevance, function, mechanism, all of which should
be taken into consideration. Besides, how to choose cell model(animal model)
and test indicator also is an important section, that is being regarded as the
approach to evaluate the scientificity of topic. In this post, we will
highlight the information on how to choose cell model and test indicators from
cell level.

In the history of disease research, it is usually better to research deeper in
accordance with the requirements of scientific research. Scientists will
search the cause once the clinical manifestations of the disease determine
which organ tissue lead the disease, furthermore, as cells are the smallest
unit of organ tissue so that they will work on studying the difference between
normal cells and diseased cell (pathological changes) and finally figure out
which lead to the disease and clinical manifestations

------
benniebio
How to make innovation for test indicators

Scientists need to know what indicators can be applied to demonstrate that the
genes or drugs play a disease-related function in pathologic cells. For
example, scientists work on epilepsy research which pathogenesis organ and
tissue are brain tissue and cells are brain neurons. While evaluating if the
test indicator design is reasonable, the scientific assessment is based on
whether these indicators lead to clinically pathological changes in this type
of cells. Abnormal excessive differs the brain neurons of epilepsy patients
from the normal human, and scientists need to process electrophysiological
testing from the cellular level.

It is not necessary to design a totally new experiment while submitting
experiment methods, instead, scientists should understand if the planned
methods are commonly used by most researchers. Even if the outdated methods
are still acceptable, just coordinating with common experiment methods.

------
benniebio
The following 3 issues should be considered from the cellular level before
starting the research:

1.How to choose cell model - One class or multiple classes 2.How to make
innovation for test indicators 3.The Project Feasibility

